# sour cream?



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Can I make sour cream by adding some sour cream from the store to my own fresh milk? How?
TIA


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

not with milk...it is sour "cream" after all.....
now if you separate cream and work with that....


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

:smack


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

You will need to skim your milk and add an active culture to your cream. You can add an active culture yogurt or active culture buttermilk to your cream. However, if you want to culture a whole gallon of milk you can do that, but you will still need to skim the cream off after the milk has curdled. My advice is to culture your milk right after you bring it to house and strain it. If you culture with yogurt, you will need to keep the milk at a temp. of around 100 degrees. If you use buttermilk you can just let the covered milk set out on the countertop at room temp. You can skim the cream off the milk after it has curdled and use both for cooking.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Thank you


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I was thinking that buttermilk would be the proper culture for use linn...thanks for that input .
I just did a simple google search and saw more about doing it...
Personally I don't much care for sour cream so I've not considered making it.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I like the taste of my sour cream that has been cultured with yogurt.


----------



## Chicks n' Kits (Jan 29, 2012)

So, are you saying if I skim off the cream and process it like I would making yogurt, it'll come out more like sour cream?? I have tried making sour cream 2 times now with a sour cream culture, but not real happy with the texture or flavor. And I found it harder to keep a 72 deg. temp, compared to 100 plus deg. for yogurt. I'll have to try that next time, I have a really good yogurt culture, but it is a sweeter one....


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I would probably just culture the whole batch of milk and then skim off the cream after the milk has set up. Your sour cream will probably not have the same texture as commercial sour cream. They use additives.


----------

